# Scottie breeders?



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm helping my future daughter-in-law research scottish terrier breeders. She'd also consider a westie or soft coated wheaten (sp?), but I haven't found the wealth of info or a forum for those breeds that is active the way this forum is. 

Any ideas? An active forum would be a good place to start, or specific breeder ideas, especially in the mid-atlantic area (PA, NJ ideally).

Thanks for anyone with ideas!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

not sure about any forums, but i have 2 cairn terriers ... the toto dogs from wizard of oz. (they are other highland terriers along w/ scotties and west highland white terriers.) pretty awesome puppers too.
scotties can be a bit aloof. cairns are less so and such funny clowns. I got one from a breeder and one through the cairn rescue. they really are good little beasties.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

If she's willing to go farther I'll look up the kennel of the Scotties that are doing OB here. There's one woman I keep seeing at shows, maybe she's even the breeder she's got 3 or 4 of them. They are AWESOME! 

I was giving a younger female some bum stratches and she was just grunting up a storm. The older male waited until the younger ones were done making a fuss before he came over to get some petting. Just awesome dogs. But she's somewhere here in Saskatchewan if she's breeding them herself.


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks, Faerie. Her family has had Cairns in the past, so she's familiar with those. I had a lousy experience with one a number of years ago, but think it was about poor breeding more than anything (I'm much better educated now than I was then)! For whatever reason, the Cairn isn't currently on her list of choices, but I suspect that could change given the right circumstances. For now, I figure I'll try to help research Scottie contacts and see where it goes. I got a really fast response from the Scottish Terrier Club of America's breeder referral contact, so that was a great start. Unfortunately, very few of the breeders listed (and none of the PA & NJ ones) have websites to use as a starting point.

My feeling is that, since neither she nor my son has actually done this before(as adults), they should try to go to a breeder who can talk about temperament, health, etc rather than to a rescue, just to get them off to a good start. I'm also trying to balance my role as supportive "mother of the boyfriend" without crossing the line into meddling potential mother-in-law, so I'm offering solicited advice only and doing it through my son!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

What no POODLE???????? Tell her she should consider a poodle because that way she can get LOTS of information here.


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

She has already told my son that he can get any big dog that he wants for himself EXCEPT a poodle. I'm not holding it against her, though, because three years ago I thought the same thing. Everyone has to find their own way!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

terriers are a totally different ball of wax compared to poodles. they are fiercely independent and set in their ways.

i adore my terriers and wouldn't trade them for anything, but hell, seelie as a baby was a breeze in comparison to lily monster as an adult. at 7 she's not so bad ...now.

but they are dogs that NEED a good fence. and are masters at escaping.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

AWWWW, I love Scottie's! Even when they bite me for their nail trims. (which, btw, they have massive teeth and jaws. And they don't miss with them unless they intend to. ) They are incredibly cute, spunky little dogs. And yes, independant. I grew up with one, and he was great, but definitely had a mind of his own.  Actually, I'm going to be getting one sometime within a year or so for grooming competitions. I would definitely contact the Scottie clubs in your area, that will be your best option for finding a breeder. That and dog shows, where you can actually meet dogs and breeders. Good luck!


----------

